# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  ESET και Mac

## georgekom

Έχω το ESET NOD32 Antivirus που είναι για windows. Προσπάθησα να το βάλω σε Mac αλλά δε μπόρεσα. Πάνω στην συσκευασία όμως αναγράφει και για Mac. Πως μπορώ να το εγκαταστήσω??
Αν δεν μπορέσω, μπορώ να κατεβάσω το ESET Cyber Antivirus που είναι για Mac και να βάλω το κλειδί από την συσκευασία που έχω, θα το δεχτεί??

----------


## igiorgio

Δεν υπάρχουν virus στα Mac !!!!.

Τόσο το ESET όσο και οποιοδήποτα άλλο antivirus software δεν προσφέρουν απολύτως τίποτα, 
αντίθετα κάποια από αυτά αποσταθεροποιούν το σύστημα.

----------


## stel_0

Για να είμαστε 100 % ακριβείς ιοί για OSX υπάρχουν. Xρησιμοποιώ Mac από το 2004 και έχω ακούσει 2 φορές για viruses. Έχω ακούσει αλλά δεν έχω κολλήσει ποτέ  :Razz:  σε κανένα από τα 25 περίπου Macs που χρησιμοποιώ και συντηρώ  :Wink:

----------


## igiorgio

Φίλε μου, θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω.

Στο περιβάλλον Mac OS X δεν απαντώνται ιοί, πάντως επικράτησε ο χαρακτηρισμός virus και για το trojan ή trojan horse, το malware δηλαδή που απαντάται σε Mac computers. 

• Virus είναι software σχεδιασμένο να καταστρέφει αρχεία και φακέλους σε συστήματα Windows. Ο τεχνικός δε προσδιορισμός του είναι ένα κακόβουλο πρόγραμμα που εγκαθίσταται, ενσωματώνεται αυτόβουλα μέσα σε ένα άλλο πρόγραμμα (εφαρμογή) ή σε αρχείο και εξαπλώνεται, διαδίδεται σε άλλα computers.

• Trojan ή trojan horse αποκαλούνται όλες οι μορφές malware που μπορεί να προσβάλλουν το Mac OS X. Πρόκειται για software (εφαρμογές, preference panes, utilities) που δεν κινεί υποψίες, όμως στην πραγματικότητα εγκαθιστά λογισμικό που ανοίγει μια "πίσω πόρτα" (back door) στο σύστημα. Αυτή η πίσω πόρτα λοιπόν επιτρέπει στον hacker πρόσβαση στα αρχεία και θεωρητικά σε όλο το OS X. Ένα μολυσμένο από trojan μηχάνημα τυπικά γίνεται τμήμα ενός botnet (μηχανήματα, που τα συστήματα ασφαλείας τους έχουν παραβιασθεί και ελέγχονται πλέον από τρίτους μέσω network protocols όπως IRC και HTTP).

* Ζητώ κατανόηση για την αναλυτική περιγραφή, όμως το νήμα μπορεί να διαβάζουν και φίλοι που ενδέχεται να μην είναι τεχνικά καταρτισμένοι.  :Smile:

----------


## stel_0

Ωραία για να είμαι λοιπόν και εγώ πιο ακριβής  :Cool:  ούτε virus, ούτε worms, ούτε malware δεν έχω βρει ποτέ σε OSX ούτε έχω ακούσει κάποιον χρήστη να αναφέρει κάτι. Δουλεύω σε εταιρεία που έχουμε περίπου 30-40 Macs όλων των ειδών και χύμα χωρίς antivirus (μέχρι πριν 3 χρόνια και χωρίς firewall). Ούτε στο Server λειτουργικό μου χει τύχει κάτι. Βέβαια κατά καιρούς όλο και κάποιος γράφει σε κανα forum αλλά προσωπικά δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πότε τπτ.

----------


## igiorgio

Εφ' όσον κάνει κανείς ασφαλές computing, περιληπτικά δηλαδή χρησιμοποιεί γνήσια προγράμματα, δεν επισκέπεται αφερέγγυες ιστοσελίδες και δεν ανοίγει οτιδήποτε του έλθει με email δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπλέξει με trojans ή με οτιδήποτε άλλο θα μπορούσε να απειλήσει το Mac OS X.

Ενώ βέβαια συνιστάται να αποφεύγει χρήση του Java στο δίκτυο (όχι το JavaScript), είναι ο αδύναμος κρίκος για όλα τα λειτουργικά συστήματα.

----------


## stel_0

Πάντως πολλές φορές, επίτηδες, έχω κάνει όλα τα "don't" σχετικά με ασφάλεια αλλά και πάλι... τπτ... Θα σταματήσω να ποστάρω γιατί θα με περάσουν για πωλητή της Apple :P

----------


## stamka

*More than 600,000 Macs infected with Flashback botnet**malware*

----------


## hannibal_

Από τι στιγμή που (άθελα σου) εκτελείς κώδικα δεν υπάρχει λειτουργικό που να μην επειρεάζεται από malware.

http://www.cnet.com/news/detecting-a...lware-in-os-x/

----------


## stamka

> Από τι στιγμή που (άθελα σου) εκτελείς κώδικα δεν υπάρχει λειτουργικό που να μην επειρεάζεται από malware.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/detecting-a...lware-in-os-x/


Δεν διαφωνω απλα το αναφερω γιατι ακουω συχνα για το ΜΥΘΟ που λενε καποιοι οτι τα mac δεν κολανε τιποτα Καποιοι μαλιστα λενε και το κορυφαιο "_εγω δεν εχω κοληση τιποτα και για αυτο δεν εχω προστασια, δεν χρειαζεται, εχω Mac..._"  Φυσικο ειναι να νομιζουν οτι δεν εχουν τιποτα αφου δεν εχουν εργαλειο να κανει την διαγνωση ...

----------


## hannibal_

> Δεν διαφωνω απλα το αναφερω γιατι ακουω συχνα για το ΜΥΘΟ που λενε καποιοι οτι τα mac δεν κολανε τιποτα Καποιοι μαλιστα λενε και το κορυφαιο "_εγω δεν εχω κοληση τιποτα και για αυτο δεν εχω προστασια, δεν χρειαζεται, εχω Mac..._"  Φυσικο ειναι να νομιζουν οτι δεν εχουν τιποτα αφου δεν εχουν εργαλειο να κανει την διαγνωση ...


Ναι ο μύθος υπάρχει γενικότερα σε *nix συστήματα ότι δεν έχουν προβλήματα και δεν κολάνε τίποτα.

----------


## sonic

Τεσπα, το θέμα είναι ότι AV δεν χρειάζεται σε MAC όπως δεν χρειάζεται σε Linux και άλλα τέτοια συστήματα με βάση το unix.

Ισχύει πάντα ότι ο χρήστης πρέπει να προσέχει, αλλά σε ενημερωμένο σύστημα, χωρίς εγκατάσταση "μυστήριων" εφαρμογών, σε OSX δεν έχεις κανένα θέμα.

----------


## stamka

> Ισχύει πάντα ότι ο χρήστης πρέπει να προσέχει, αλλά σε ενημερωμένο σύστημα, χωρίς εγκατάσταση "μυστήριων" εφαρμογών, σε OSX δεν έχεις κανένα θέμα.


με τι λογικη που το λες δεν χρειάζεται ουτε στα Windows
Anyway εγω απλα ηθελα να αναφέρω οτι ειναι μυθος οτι τα MAc δεν κολανε (δεν κολανε ιους αλλα κολανε malware adware κτλ )

----------


## sonic

Αλήθεια είναι αυτό, αλλά τα παράθυρα είναι πιο ευπαθή από την μάνα τους, και... (σημαντικό "και") τα κυνηγάνε πιο πολύ οι δημιουργοί κακόβουλων προγραμμάτων. 

Η Μ$ έβαλε AV στο λειτουργικό από μόνη της, τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω...

----------


## stamka

Κατα την ταπεινή μου αποψη αυτο που ειπες ειναι και ο κυριότερος λογος που ακομα δεν υπαρχουν virus (υπαρχουν malware adware trojan... ) 

Δεν ασχολουνται οι δημιουργοί ιων να φτιαξουν γιατι τα Μac χρισιμοπουνται ελαχιστα στο κοσμο οποτε θα εκαναν και μικρη ζημία
Επισης τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα δε τα βαζουν καν στο ιντερνετ αφου τα εχουν για επαγγελματικούς λογους και χρηση οπως photoshop κτλ και δεν εχουν τιποτα αλλο φορτωμένο εκτος απ τα προγραμματα εργασιας

η MS δεν εβαλε ΑV εβαλε firewall To ιδιο εγινε και στα Mac Στα OS X Yosemite υπαρχει firewall προεγκατεστημενο Τυχαιο? δε νομιζω ...

ps. αντιθετα στο iphone που ασχοληθηκαν δεν δυσκολεύονται να παρακάμπτουν οτιδήποτε σε χρονο μηδεν (βλ. jailbrake)

----------


## sonic

Και το MS Essentials τι είναι; Antivirus είναι.

----------


## stamka

δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι προεγκατεστημενο Νομιζω το βαζεις μετα το essentials αν θες

----------


## sonic

Είναι προεγκατεστημένο στα 8, 8.1 και τώρα στα 10. :Wink:

----------


## stamka

μονο το windows deffender βλεπω στα δικα μου (απενεργοποιημενο αφου υπαρχη αλλο) ....
θα το ψαξω γατι δεν το ηξερα ... είμαi και off topic :-)

----------


## hannibal_

Το firewall είναι άσχετο με τα trojan, malware, adware, etc. Δουλεύει στο layer 3. Όσο αναφορά το OSX ανέκαθεν υπήρχε πάντοτε το pf και το ipfw δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο του Yosemite.

Το γιατί τα windows είναι πιο ευαίσθητα σε μολύνσεις έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που το λειτουργικό είναι γραμμένο από την αρχή. ΠΧ πολλές υπηρεσίες τρέχουν με αναβαθμιμένα δικαιώματα αντιθέτος από *nix λειτουργικά.

----------


## sonic

Ακριβώς, αντίθετα με τα *nix που υπάρχει αdmin/user στα windows ο admin είναι ο λογαριασμός που χρησιμοποιείς κάθε μέρα, με όποια προβλήματα αυτό δημιουργεί.

Και αν και offtopic, ναι το defender είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## stamka

ClamAV 
open source antivirus engine for detecting *trojans, viruses, malware* & other malicious threats.

----------

